# another craigslist find



## how (Jan 2, 2016)

found this beautiful 79 Spitfire 5


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2016)

Boy O boy, that sure looks cherry! Nice score.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 2, 2016)

......... Awsome ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## freddy (Jan 3, 2016)

sweet is that a 20 inch


----------



## how (Jan 3, 2016)

freddy said:


> sweet is that a 20 inch



no it is full size
 (-:


----------



## irideiam (Jan 5, 2016)

Sweetness


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome bike! My Cruiser 5 is one of my favorite riders! Joe


----------

